# Brands/Types of Genetic Testing



## Aldodog1 (10 mo ago)

I understand the importance of genetic testing but I am a bit confused. I have been in conversation with a breeder. When I asked about what testing she does, this was the answer, “My toys are tested by Embark or Canine Health Check”. She went on to say she was working on getting Gensol to double check the IVDD results since Embark is a lineage test. I know nothing about these tests and after looking them up, I’m still confused. I want to make sure these are the correct tests used to determine genetic issues. Does this sound like a breeder that is doing the correct tests or ?? Thank you for your input. 
FYI I am looking for a toy red/brown somewhere around the Phoenix area. If you know of a recommendation, I would greatly appreciate direction. Just wanting to ensure I’m doing the right things. Thanks.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

It's hard to say without more information. Embark and Gensol are simply brands; without knowing exactly which tests she has ordered it is impossible to tell whether she chose the correct ones. The recommended screenings for toy poodles are PRA (a genetic test), patella screening (an X-ray), and a yearly eye exam. For miniature poodles it would be the same tests as above with the addition of hip screening (an X-ray) and IVDD screening (a genetic test.) 

You said you are looking for a toy. CDDY (IVDD) is above and beyond what a toy breeder is required to test for; it's a good sign the breeder is testing beyond minimum requirements. There have also been some discussions about whether the Embark test for CDDY (IVDD) is entirely accurate for poodles; I've heard some claims that it will produce false negatives on some dogs. The fact that she is concerned about the accuracy and paying for an additional screening from another company is also a good sign. 

Finally, a very high percentage of small poodles are CDDY carriers. It is very difficult to find small poodles that are completely clear of the gene. Even good breeders will breed carriers, because abruptly culling all carriers would leave a disastrous lack of genetic diversity in the breed. Good breeders are working slowly to build the numbers of non-carriers over many generations while still preserving genetic diversity. Therefore, don't be alarmed if a breeder reports she has CDDY carriers in her program.


----------



## Aldodog1 (10 mo ago)

cowpony said:


> It's hard to say without more information. Embark and Gensol are simply brands; without knowing exactly which tests she has ordered it is impossible to tell whether she chose the correct ones. The recommended screenings for toy poodles are PRA (a genetic test), patella screening (an X-ray), and a yearly eye exam. For miniature poodles it would be the same tests as above with the addition of hip screening (an X-ray) and IVDD screening (a genetic test.)
> 
> You said you are looking for a toy. CDDY (IVDD) is above and beyond what a toy breeder is required to test for; it's a good sign the breeder is testing beyond minimum requirements. There have also been some discussions about whether the Embark test for CDDY (IVDD) is entirely accurate for poodles; I've heard some claims that it will produce false negatives on some dogs. The fact that she is concerned about the accuracy and paying for an additional screening from another company is also a good sign.
> 
> Finally, a very high percentage of small poodles are CDDY carriers. It is very difficult to find small poodles that are completely clear of the gene. Even good breeders will breed carriers, because abruptly culling all carriers would leave a disastrous lack of genetic diversity in the breed. Good breeders are working slowly to build the numbers of non-carriers over many generations while still preserving genetic diversity. Therefore, don't be alarmed if a breeder reports she has CDDY carriers in her program.


Thank you!


----------



## Aldodog1 (10 mo ago)

Aldodog1 said:


> Thank you!


I’m feeling a little nervous about her answer. I asked her which tests she ordered and she said, “Both these companies test for hundreds of different genetic illnesses.” That was it.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Aldodog1 said:


> I’m feeling a little nervous about her answer. I asked her which tests she ordered and she said, “Both these companies test for hundreds of different genetic illnesses.” That was it.


I misstated. Yes, your breeder is correct; the Embark health and purebred kits both screen for upwards of two hundred genetic conditions. The breed ID kit doesn't, but of course she wouldn't be using that one; she already knows she has poodles.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Emphasizing cowpony's point about testing. Genetic testing _alone_ is not all the recommended testing.

If the breeder is doing all the recommended testing and then going beyond that, that's a bonus.

If they've done the recommended testing and have published the results on the OFA site you can search by the kennel name or the dam or sire's registered names here:
Look Up A Dog | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)

These are the recommended tests

The OFA, working with the breed's parent club, recommends the following basic health screening tests for all breeding stock. Dogs meeting these basic health screening requirements will be issued Canine Health Information Center (CHIC) numbers. For CHIC certification, all results do not need to be normal, but they must all be in the public domain so that responsible breeders can make more informed breeding decisions. For potential puppy buyers, CHIC certification is a good indicator the breeder responsibly factors good health into their selection criteria. The breed specific list below represents the basic health screening recommendations. It is not all encompassing. There may be other health screening tests appropriate for this breed. And, there may be other health concerns for which there is no commonly accepted screening protocol available.



*Progressive Retinal Atrophy (PRA)*
DNA-based prcd-PRA (Progressive Rod-Cone Degeneration) test from an approved laboratory; results registered with OFA ➚
*Eye Examination*
Eye Examination by a boarded ACVO Ophthalmologist ➚
*Patellar Luxation*
OFA Evaluation, minimum age 1 year ➚

This is the explanation from Embark describing a linkage test:

*WHAT IS A LINKAGE TEST?*
_DNA sequences that are close together on a chromosome tend to be inherited together. Because of this, we can use genetic variation surrounding a specific variant (i.e. "linked" to it) to infer the presence or absence of a variant that is associated with a health condition or trait.

Linkage tests are not as predictive of your dog’s true genotype as direct assays, which we use on most other genetic conditions we test for._

and a page listing many of the genetic conditions tested for:
Dog Breed Identification | Breeds we Look For | Embark (embarkvet.com)


----------

